# new pics



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

stupid mud puddles...









































gotta love the reflection:









i was messin around with the movie record feature on my digital camera and some idiot in a durango almost hit me. it was a lot worse then it looks in the video.
idiot durango driver


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Car's lookin good sno... interesting setup with the white wheels and sideskirts, but it works. Headlight housings are spotless! Mine are sorta yellow, grr.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

thanks sentra94xe


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah SNo what did you use on your headlights? they look damn good?


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

lookin clean as sno only if you stay out of the mudd puddles
proud owned and to drive


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice ride bro.


----------



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

ayo importcartuner i see you around alot, im from washington twp.... i see that ur just making ur car a show stopper....do u need a steering wheel to prop up ur car cause i got one for my sentra but i took it off ...the steering wheel is imported from the phillipines.....ayo just holla bak at me cause i gots more goodies for ur car......

payce 

lil vinny


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

my headlights are only about a year old. a little while back some drunk girl backed into my car taking out both headlights. thanks for the feed back tho!


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

are they glass or plastic?
and you have a 94 right?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

they're plastic.
it's a 93.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

U guys should check out the SR20de forums--they have a few ways of clearing out your heads..

My boy just did his with some sand paper and water and they look like new....

Oh and yeah its a intresting look U got going with the black on white. Must get real dirty down below....


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i hope intersting means good. and yeah the rims do get really dirty with break dust, but they're easy to clean so it's no big deal.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

are those new lights that tsuru conversion, or did you polish the old ones, if you did polish what did you use mine look like old yellow windows


----------

